# Download notification stuck/won't clear



## ibrubeer (Sep 5, 2011)

Quick question... I have a download notification stuck in the notification bar on my phone. It was from an attachment that I was trying to view/save in Gmail. It will not go away! I have tried a battery pull; going in to CWR and clearing cache & Dalvik; going in to CWR and flashing the rom again; I tried to clear cache in Download app too. Nothing will get that notification to clear. Any ideas? What process is controlling this, so that I can stop it or clear it's cache/data? I am currently on Build 14 of teamhacksung's ICS Port for Fascinate.


----------

